# I'm here



## jennymurdock (Jul 13, 2019)

Mostly because I have absolutely no one to talk to about this. I've been married for what seems like a trillion years. I thought everything was going okay but now it's not.


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

We're listening.....


----------



## jennymurdock (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks Betrayedone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@jennymurdock is that your real name? Best idea is to not use your real name on sites such as TAM.

Ask @EleGirl (who is site admin) to change your name. I have tagged her in.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@jennymurdock

If you would like your name changed, just post here what you want it to be and I'll take care of the change.


----------

